# Baitcaster questions



## eqppwqqep (Mar 18, 2010)

Guys,

I am strictly a spinning rig guy...I love to keep my finger on the line right above the bail to get a good feel of whatever I am sitting on (bottom) or anything that decides to suck up my bait. I really utilize the bait movements that way as well. 

I am looking to buy a baitcast reel. I am looking at Abu Garcia, Quantum, etc and one thing sticks out...the ones I have messed with, the magnets in them tend to either be too strong or too weak, no in between. I can take them and adjust the magnet and the spool either stops cold or I get a birds nest. What are some quality reels with no magnet issues..

Also, I prefer to throw weightless senkos a lot. On a baitcasting reel, it makes my spool a lot looser (I guess you could say I suffer from loose spool) and when I hook up with a decent bit of line out, it bites into the loose spool...do I spool my reel tighter or what?


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 19, 2010)

Buy a Curado or a citica. No magnets and it will throw the hell out of a Senko. I have Curado 101B with a Med-Heavy Extra fast 7'1" rod that I use for weightless worms. I put a wiffle spool on the curado, it helps with the lighter lures. The new shimanos come with a wiffle spool tho. Cant go wrong with a Shimano. Im sure the new Abus would get the job done too. Ive heard those new revos are good.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 19, 2010)

Last year was my first year using a baitcaster. I chose the Shimano Citica and I'm simply amazed at the quality of the reel. It doesn't take long to get the feel of a baitcaster; and it's much more comfortable when comparing it to a spinning rig.

That's my pick...from a very happy Citica owner :wink:


----------



## steveg (Mar 19, 2010)

Best advice,purchase the best you can afford,the better the reel the better it will
cast and the more you will enjoy it.
I've always used garcias and never had a casting problem that wasn't my fault.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 19, 2010)

The curado and citica are both great suggestions. Just stay away from the magnetic braking system. They're crap as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## eqppwqqep (Mar 19, 2010)

angry Bob said:


> The curado and citica are both great suggestions. Just stay away from the magnetic braking system. They're crap as far as I'm concerned.



OH....see my newbieness shining? I thought magnets in a BC were a good thing...I kept toying with them thinking to myself "these guys ar nuts..." :?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you want something with brakes that will last (and outperform the shimano), you can get a good deal on a Daiwa Viento. I've got 5 of these reels, as well as the Shimano Curado and Citicas, Revos (Skeet Revos).. That Daiwa Viento is one of the BEST learning baitcasters because of the brakes and adjustments you can do with it. I throw Senkos, weigthless worms, wacky rigs, cranks, spinnerbaits, texas rigged worms, and jigs with it - and it has still outlasted my Shimanos. I've got a 200e7 curado (supertuned) that is awesome, but I use it for pitching. 

You can find good deals on the Vientos - pair that up with Seaguar Red Label Fluorocarbon in 15# test and you will be all set.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 19, 2010)

Citica is a big waiste of change IMO, all your buying is the name, the reel is a big POS imo.. Of course, I think all the shimano stuff sucks...


----------



## lswoody (Mar 21, 2010)

steveg said:


> Best advice,purchase the best you can afford,the better the reel the better it will
> cast and the more you will enjoy it.
> I've always used garcias and never had a casting problem that wasn't my fault.



That is the best advice anyone could give you.


----------



## eqppwqqep (Mar 23, 2010)

I got my hands on a decent abu garcia baitcaster and kept trying to throw a bullet weight of about 1/8oz. It was hell on earth. Then I decided to put a spinner bait on and I was casting 40 yards on the first few tries...I got it now...baitcasting is so much better than spinner rigs for heavy lures...it's quicker and easier to get it back to the fish that just hit and missed. One new question, how do I throw light weight stuff with a baitcast? I guess I go back to my spinning rig for that right?


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 23, 2010)

That's what I would do but I find that a longer rod helps with the lighter baits.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 23, 2010)

You can use baitcasters for lightweight stuff. I started out using heavy stuff while throwing a BC, but as I got more comfortable in my technique, I was able to gradually throw lighter lures. I use a BC for all of my bass applications, from weightless 4" senkos and flukes to 2oz swimbaits and big cranks. Itll all come with time, just keep your head up an try not to get frustrated, I know it can be lol. Youll get it down if you stay persistant. But dont hesitate to pick up that spinning rig if the BC is pissin you off. 

I started out with throwing heavy lures with my BCs and I would take them out in the boat and make myself throw them. At that time I still primarily used my spinning stuff, and slowly but surely, I started replacing my spinners for BCs. After you catch a few fish on a BC(if you havent already) youll be hooked. I hate spinnin gear now lol.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 23, 2010)

Its tuff to throw light weight with a bc, I can throw lite sencos, but if i put a light 1/4 oz trap on i cant throw it at all, I think it has more to do with the bait profile and the air, than the weight itself..


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 23, 2010)

Sometimes people forget that you can spool up a baitcaster with 10-12# test line. I have a chronarch mg50 that I keep 10# test on that will throw just about anything. I use it for tiny drop shot rigs and I've even thrown 1/8oz crappie jigs when the spotted bass keep hitting the crappie jigs on the lite stuff. It's on a 6'8" med light extra fast rod. But like bugpac said, those smaller rattle traps are tough. I think it's the wind resistance or something. I always keep a spinning rig in the boat for the stubborn stuff.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 24, 2010)

what size lure you throw is more dependent upon what ROD you are using..

If you want to sling a 1/4oz rattletrap, you need to use something with atleast a fast action - extra fast is even better for lightweight stuff. I throw those rattletraps on a 6'10 Falcon Eakins Jig Special, MH Fast with 15# fluoro.

I can also throw 3" weightless Senkos on a Kistler Helium LTA 6'9" MH Extra Fast... Daiwa Viento with 15# fluoro


----------



## teamhoytpa (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree with russ about the rod choice. Switching that up may help ya throw different baits.

Anyway, I use two BC's, a Citica and a pinnicle something or other #-o. Buy the best you can afford and the reel will do all the work. Also just cast in the drive way for practice. I did that for about two weeks before i took mine on the water with enough confidence. I spooled up about 50' of line, put targets in the yard(flower pots work nice), and stood on the bed of my truck casting. I looked like a bone head but it helped a lot. :mrgreen:


----------

